# Yost vises?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I just bought an 18" Yost vise screw (Y18SS) and a 9" Yost front vise (F9WW). They both have great reviews on Amazon. Does anyone on here have them?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Judging from the silence, I'm not alone in not having one. Now that you've had them for a while, how do you like them?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry Chris..I don't have a Yost, but do know how to spell it. It is spelled I T.. I'm not sure about Yost. 
My vise is the 'economy' model from that Canadian outfit that wanted to skin me $15 shipping for a single 99¢ hinge.. We're no longer exchanging Columbus day cards..or Christmas cards either for that matter..
I do hear Yost makes pretty good vises though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an ancient machinist/mechanics vise. Have really had no need for any other.

The vise I have is heavy duty enough to serve as an anvil when needed.

George


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I like them. They are very sturdy and well made. Thanks.


----------

